# rb25det turbo size



## 1fast240 (Aug 30, 2004)

so i have a real quick question to anybody who can answer it. what is the a/r and trim of a stock rb25det turbo....thanks to whoever answers this


----------



## AustralianRb30DETR33 (Aug 31, 2004)

1fast240 said:


> so i have a real quick question to anybody who can answer it. what is the a/r and trim of a stock rb25det turbo....thanks to whoever answers this



Hey mate

The r33 gtst turbo is a T28 Turbo using a T3 flange. These turbos come in 2 specifications.

Series 1.

Usually years up to 95 

Steel compressor wheel
Ceramic Rear Wheel
14psi MAX

This turbo can handle 200rwkw with a decent tune.

Series 2 96 model above

12 psi max
Plastic Compressor Wheel
Ceramic rear wheel

They can make around the same power but they are on a better engine i guess........


SOooo many turbo upgrade options available.. done a few myself...


----------



## 1fast240 (Aug 30, 2004)

hey thanks for the response


----------

